Ask HN: What would you recommend to invest time as a research/development topic? - notomorrow
======
AnimalMuppet
_Something you really care about._ Don't invest the time because you _should_
, do it because you _want to_.

------
mimixco
I would echo AnimalMuppet and add that you should research something where
your particular skills are going to benefit the project.

After you do your research, think about how you're going to get your message
out to the world. That's at least as important as doing the research itself.

